# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  width of step for deck

## ger

just wondering what width is ok for a step
I will be using 90mm wide merbau boards
will  3 boards 270mm plus gap be enough?
the step will be about  2.5 - 3M long 
thank you

----------


## UteMad

> just wondering what width is ok for a step
> I will be using 90mm wide merbau boards
> will 3 boards 270mm plus gap be enough?
> the step will be about 2.5 - 3M long 
> thank you

  
if the customer is tight or there are a few steps down to the yard we will do 3 x 90mm boards .. if it is only 2 or 3 steps down and they want to sit on them then 4 is better.. 
cheers utemad

----------

